# Operating Systems > Windows Installing XP on WIN 98

## hemchan

How can I install XP in a system which runs in WIN 98...
What is the procedure?

----------


## Haitalk

First, download and run Windows XP Upgrade advisor  from http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/h...dvisor.mspx,or run it as winnt32 /checkupgradeonly command from the I386 folder on the Windows XP CD-ROM to check for hardware and software compatibility issues. Then run setup ie. \i386\winnt32.exe from XP CD-ROM to install..

----------

